# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software) برنامج Android Multi Tools_1.0 /RESET User Lock ,Gmail ,

## hassan riach

Android Multi Tools_1.0   III-FOR-TEST-III    (Reset User Lock ,Gmail Lock , Wipe Data & More Other )  Note - This Version For Test   رابط التحميل  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 First, the Driver must be installed on the machine before then.
 1-6 commands can be used with the open marriage Debug Mode only.
 7-9 can be used with the machine that faithful into Fastboot Mode only.  
 Profile commands.
 1.Check Device used to check the connection of the machine mode ADB.
 2.Reset User Lock Code using the tools that are in the data is not lost.
 3.Reset Gesture Lock machines that are used to draw a line through the  data is not lost. After the installation is complete, it will fire up.  Then draw anything for a closed lock.
 4.Reset GMail using the machine to try to unlock the machine several times to enter to unlock.
 5.Wipe Data used to resolve the symptoms or slow down. Or that an error or some missing.
 6.Reboot to reboot your PC or from adb shell.
 7.Check Device On Fastboot Mode to check the connection of the machine mode FastBoot.
 8.Wipe Data / Cache On Fastboot Mode This command is available only  Fastboot Mode to resolve the symptoms or slow down. Or that an error or  some missing. That is often found in the CPU Spreadtrum.
 9.Exit Fastboot Mode to reboot your PC or exit FastBoot. 
 Help.
 Press the number that corresponds to the condition of the machine and then hit enter. 
Note-This program is conducted by a single line with Thailand Central Thailand Central branch line to the site.   New Version Coming .....

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## هدير فون

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## lover_man2007

مشكور

----------


## علاء الكبيسي

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## رضوان ابراهيم

الله يبارك فيك

----------


## fir3on

ThaaaaaaaanX :Big Grin:

----------


## saker14

Merciiiiiiiiiii

----------


## saker14

Merccccciiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## AHMeD~AMeR

مشكور والى الامام جاؤى التجؤبه

----------


## khalifa

مشكووووووووووووووور حبيبي وبارك الله فيك

----------


## abo_tamara

مشكور وجاري التجربة

----------


## gsm.jaouat

[جزاك الله خيرا اخي
 وبارك الله فيك

----------


## samoil

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## abden

machkouuuur

----------


## abdozaki1

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## fofo21

اخي تشكر

----------


## simohamed63

جزاك الله خيرا اخيوبارك الله فيك

----------


## caesar.k

مشكووووووور

----------


## captain____syr

جزاك الله خيرا اخي  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## racimode

mrccccccccccccccccc bcp

----------


## farid 198811

*..........تحياتى........*

----------


## naoufel86

_تسلم_

----------


## ahmedbet

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا

----------


## zaman800

مشكووووووووووووووور

----------


## muhammed123

Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## TIGER_GSM

* يبارك الله فيك*

----------

